# Good Choice Preservation



## hudcontractor.usa (Mar 25, 2014)

Has anyone done any work for them . If so , please share experiences good and bad. They recently contacted us saying they have work in my area of NY . I am mainly concerned about #1- Do they pay reliably ?...and #2- see #1


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Ha, don't fall for it. They have not had work in NY ever. They will run you through all their BS training and nothing will happen. They have no work in NY, trust me.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Prices are too low anyway......


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

discussed here before. try the search function.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

hudcontractor.usa said:


> Has anyone done any work for them . If so , please share experiences good and bad. They recently contacted us saying they have work in my area of NY . I am mainly concerned about #1- Do they pay reliably ?...and #2- see #1


$20 lawn cuts go for it. Another regional leaving you table scraps.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Forget it! They call me all the time.Low low prices,Bull**** training,They want pitures of operation etc.I told the girl,I cant do 20.00 cuts and break my 5k machine or plow for 35.00 and break my plow for 6k.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

We've been working for GCP for almost 2 years now and have no problems. 
Not sure where some of you all are getting $20 lawn cuts from, but the least we get for a lawn cut is $40 and that is for a 50ft by 50ft lawn. We only mow up to 1 acre and those cuts pay $75. All work orders submitted before the due dates are paid out in 15 days. 
Every tuesday we get a check and I have checked every single one against our invoices/work orders perfect match. 

Maybe the prices are different for every state/area.

I will say that just recently the got a new client in NY, NJ, and CT. It is MCS 569 they are for REO properties. Yup their prices are bull****, but the prices came from the client. And this client wants everything done for free and find anything to charge you back with. Their maid services pay $30 and the lawn cuts are a flat $40 regardless of what size the lawn the is, they also want everything manicured. Everything has to be in showroom condition. Already told them we will not do any work for that client they will have to get someone else to work for free.

Other than that like I said we have no problems.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> We've been working for GCP for almost 2 years now and have no problems.
> Not sure where some of you all are getting $20 lawn cuts from, but the least we get for a lawn cut is $40 and that is for a 50ft by 50ft lawn. We only mow up to 1 acre and those cuts pay $75. All work orders submitted before the due dates are paid out in 15 days.
> Every tuesday we get a check and I have checked every single one against our invoices/work orders perfect match.
> 
> ...



There he his, the one person that can make it work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## hudcontractor.usa (Mar 25, 2014)

*thanks for the feedback all*

:icon_wink:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Forget it! They call me all the time.Low low prices,Bull**** training,They want pitures of operation etc.I told the girl,I cant do 20.00 cuts and break my 5k machine or plow for 35.00 and break my plow for 6k.


Ok, im confused! when you mentioned they asked for pics of your operation what does that mean, pics of what!!!

But on a "side note" when i left LPS this is the Regional they had replace me, GC has been running CL adds ever since. Their prices must really be low because the add's haven't stopped. They sent a email threw my Linkedin account asking me to com on board with them.. go figure that one.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Ok, im confused! when you mentioned they asked for pics of your operation what does that mean, pics of what!!!
> 
> But on a "side note" when i left LPS this is the Regional they had replace me, GC has been running CL adds ever since. Their prices must really be low because the add's haven't stopped. They sent a email threw my Linkedin account asking me to com on board with them.. go figure that one.


I lost money just reviewing their pricing......


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I lost money just reviewing their pricing......


They got a lot of nerve calling themselves GOOD CHOICE PRESERVATION, should be more like SELF SERVING PRESERVATION..:thumbup:


----------

